# Ridgid Nail Gun



## James A. (Mar 12, 2008)

I just found this board and thought I would post a questoin about the RIDGID nail guns.

Have any of you guys used the RIDGID framers. I am currently using a Senco and Hitachi. 

Any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't have a Ridgid framer (I use PC FR350) but I do have their 15ga angled finish nailer. I'd seriously consider paying YOU to take it off my hands. I hate the thing. I've used the Ridgid 18ga brad nailer and it's OK. It works but you need to be very careful to have the pressure set correctly and not to push too hard before pulling the trigger otherwise it leaves marks. I wouldn't recommend the brad either. I'm looking for a new brad and angle finisher.
I love the PC FR350 FWIW.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Try the search button...it works wonders for providing specific info...

Mac


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey James, 

Actually, Ridgid has a great forum where Ridgid guys get together and share their experiences. I'm sure you'll have a great deal of luck and far more information there than here. 

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/index.php

Good luck. 

(PS...if you're using Hitachi's, why go anywhere else? Hitachi's are the best. The only guns I'd use would be Bostitch or Hitachi).


----------



## James A. (Mar 12, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Try the search button...it works wonders for providing specific info...
> 
> Mac


 
FYI, I typed in RIDGID Nail Gun and found two threads.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

James A. said:


> FYI, I typed in RIDGID Nail Gun and found two threads.


The Ridgid Forum has 25...


http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=713973

:thumbsup:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

James A. said:


> FYI, I typed in RIDGID Nail Gun and found two threads.


Persistence, buddy, persistence...

type in "ridgid nail gun" - you get 11 threads
type in "ridgid nailer" - you get 12 threads
type in "ridgid framing gun" - you get 14 threads

some of them are doubles but several will have info for you...just gotta know how to find 'em.

[ya didn't mention if the two you found had the info you were looking for...]

Mac


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Persistence, buddy, persistence...
> 
> type in "ridgid nail gun" - you get 11 threads
> type in "ridgid nailer" - you get 12 threads
> ...


Mac
He's better off going to the Ridgid Forum where there are Ridgid Guys who'd know the tools better. The searches here produce a variety of different threads on all types of subjects. The Ridgid Forum has very "gun" specific threads.

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=714674


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

2ndGen said:


> He's better off going to the Ridgid Forum where there are Ridgid Guys who'd know the tools better.


Not disagreeing with that... just figured if he's here, I'd give him a hint on how to make the best use of his (and our) time...

judging from lack of OP's response, that's probably what he did.

Mac


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Not disagreeing with that... just figured if he's here, I'd give him a hint on how to make the best use of his (and our) time...
> 
> judging from lack of OP's response, that's probably what he did.
> 
> Mac


:laughing: You got that sense too? :laughing:
But you're right for instructing him on how to search here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

My post still stands...why even consider a Ridgid if you're already using Hitachis?


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldn't consider using ridgid framers. My Max makes me smile every time.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

i bought a ridgid nailer last year, i used it to do a deck and after the 1st day I brought it right back. The major problem I had with this gun was that every shot ejected plastic fragments (used to hold the nails together). By the end of the day i had about 20 little cuts on my legs.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't let the PLASTIC spring loaded nail advance ride forward and slam into the nails in below freezing weather - it E-X-P-L-O-D-E-S into little plastic pieces. It's the exact same as the senco one...easily replaced and free if you call Rigid and complain.

My vote is with Hitachi or Max


----------

